# Problem with Xorg and my hostname



## dsplayer14 (Oct 20, 2012)

So basically X takes about a minute to start (using startx), and I didn't know why, after I shutdown the server, I got this error:

```
xauth: (argv):1: bad display name "ashi:0" in "remove" command
```
Not really an error, but something I am concerned about. I searched the web, and found out that other people have had this problem, and they solved it by editing /etc/hosts and /etc/rc.conf. Has to do with DNS settings. Well, when I was installing FreeBSD (which was actually 2 days ago) it asked some questions about networking. I told it to use IPv4 and DHCP since that is what my router supports and uses. Verifying by checking my router, I also noticed that the DNS IP address are sent to use from our ISP (I am not the administrator of the network, however I have that level of power) and are NOT static. When I had to enter my DNS settings, I didn't change anything, since we don't have static IP's for DNS. What was entered was 10.0.0.1 (The IP address of our router). So I let that be, and so far everything was working fine. Until I arrived at installing X. So I am wondering if I have my files configured correctly. If not, could you help me with fixing this problem? Here are my /etc/rc.conf and /etc/hosts:

rc.conf

```
hostname="ashi"
ifconfig_re0="DCHP"
sshd_enable="YES"
#Set dumpdev to "AUTO" to enable crash dumps, "NO" to disable
dumpdev="AUTO"
#Hardware recognition and management
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
```

/etc/hosts:

```
::1                    ashi ashi.my.domain
127.0.0.1              ashi ashi.my.domain
```

Also, is this the reason why my download speed is slow? I'm pretty sure it is, but I want to make sure.

1 more note, X lags a lot. I am using twm right now, and when I try to move a window, it just lags extremely badly.


----------



## dsplayer14 (Oct 20, 2012)

Update:
My /etc/hosts now looks like this:

```
#::1                    localhost localhost.my.domain ashi
127.0.0.1              localhost localhost.my.domain ashi
```

Put a pound symbol on the IPv6 line since I don't use it.
This solved a warning I saw on boot-up, but X still takes forever to launch. 
Is this the proper way to edit /etc/hosts?


----------



## kpa (Oct 20, 2012)

Better use multiple lines:


```
127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost
127.0.0.1 ashi.my.domain ashi
```


----------



## dsplayer14 (Oct 20, 2012)

Thanks, kpa! However, I am not at my machine right now, so I will have to wait, however I am not part of a domain. Will my.domain work without problem, or should I add something else?


----------



## dsplayer14 (Oct 22, 2012)

Another update

Tried what kpa said, did not work, clueless with the whole domain thing, since I am not part of one.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 22, 2012)

DNS servers are supplied by DHCP, there's no need to enter them.


----------



## dsplayer14 (Oct 22, 2012)

Thank you for responding, however DNS is not my problem, I believe that DNS is working perfectly fine. The problem is with my hostname. I just need to know how to properly set it up if my hostname is "ashi" and I have no domain.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 23, 2012)

I use a non-existent domain, dicelan.home. Doesn't really matter what you pick as long as it doesn't clash with some existing domain.


----------

